

Show HN: Gmelius, Towards a Better Gmail - xpressyoo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dheionainndbbpoacpnopgmnihkcmnkl#version5

======
lpolovets
This seems nice, but the permissions are scary. Giving access to "your data on
*.google.com and mail.google.com" to get a slightly better UI is a hard
proposition to accept. I wish Chrome had more fine-grained permissions, like
"you give this extension permission to modify the stylesheet on xyz.com, but
not to access your data"."

~~~
xpressyoo
Yes, you're right. A better granularity on the permission settings would be a
nice feature to add in the webstore. Just to comment on this point, "Your tabs
and browsing activity" comes from the fact that the extension modifies the
style and UI of Gmail within your browser and so needs to know whether Gmail
is open in your browser (i.e. tabs) to apply those changes, nothing more. To
make things clear, Gmelius will never access, read, store, or transmit your
personal data.

~~~
simonbrown
To inject a content script, you just need permission to access that site.

~~~
devicenull
And if you're injecting a script, you can read all the data off that page.

~~~
simonbrown
But you don't need "tabs" aka "Your tabs and browsing activity".

------
zackzackzack
Is this even allowed? Honestly, I am curious how this got approved. I really
like it, but I worry that Google is going to see this and pull it from the
website with a "Nope nope nope."

------
twistedskew
Towards a better google reader chrome extension
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fdnglondfcmoiakaol...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fdnglondfcmoiakaolanlglfchdhkdgc)

------
drewfrank
Google makes money by displaying ads, and they do so in a fairly unobtrusive
way. Why are some people so determined not to provide anything in return to
the company that offers them a valuable service?

------
captn3m0
My GMail inbox looks quite similar, and I just use custom blocking using
Adblock Plus (Right click on a div and block).

------
sidchilling
Tried installing. It gives "Invalid Manifest file". I am on Chrome 17.0.963.46

------
pinaceae
now this is interesting - it removes google ads.

how long until google blocks this? it defeats the purpose of their free gmail
service after all...

~~~
dfc
Adblock has been in the chrome store forever and Adblock blocks google ads
across the interweb and not just on gmail.

Do you really think that ad impressions are the driving force behind gmail?

